# Cannot access shared files on Servers



## Rasstarr

Hello everyone,

I have 2 servers, one windows 2003 server and the other windows 2000 server. The windows 2003 server is on a domain and one of the office computers is connected to that server. The windows 2000 server is just on a workgroup. Both servers have shared folders. The workstations all had mapped drives to these shared folders. They were all also able to access these mapped drives without a problem until recently. 

Now all of a sudden without changing a thing not one of the workstations can access the servers. All workstations have XP pro SP2. I can ping both servers without a problem. Also if I share a folder on one of my workstations the servers can access it without a problem. I also use pc anywhere and with pc anywhere I can access the serves from any workstation as well. I just cannot access the servers shared folders.
I did find out I had a lot of viruses on the servers. I installed norton corporate edition and removed all viruses. There is only one which I cannot seem to delete which is the Delsim dialer. I have tried to manually delete it, I have tried numorous programs e.g. PrevX, AVG, etc. Still everytime I reboot back into normal mode it reappears. I am not sure if this is causing my network problem. 

When trying to access the shared files i get the error path not found and also the error: \\server\sharedfile is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

I have been trying to resolve this for a few days now and no go. Can someone plz help me. I really appreaciate it. If you need anymore info let me know. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill

Malware could certainly explain problems, and you need to get rid of that first.

On a Google search, I found several people that talked about PrevX being successful in removing it. However, I don't know if they were running a server.

I suggest you post in our Security section and see if the malware experts can help you get rid of this.


----------



## Rasstarr

Thanks johnwill for the advice.

I have removed all malware. I finally got Prevx to work on my servers and it removed the delsim dialer. Also norton corporate removed the remaining viruses the servers contained and they look pretty clean now so far I can see.

I am still having the problem accessing the shared folders and drives though. When I try to map drive from my windows 2003 server on one of my XP pro machines I get the following error:

The mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:
Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.

When I try to map a drive from my windows 2000 server on my XP pro machine I get the logon screen. I type in my administrator username and password and then after a min I get the error:

The network path \\192.168.1.100\c$ could not be found.

I can ping both serves without a problem and I can access them both with pc anywhere without a problem. Also if I share a folder on my XP pro machines I can access them from the servers without a problem.
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill

On the server and the workstation, try this:

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## Rasstarr

Johnwill

Tried that as well. Still no go. I still get the same error. Now I have looked in the event viewer and noticed some errors there which I am trying to clear up to see if this will resolve the issue. One of the errors i am getting is:

Source: Userenv

Description:
windows cannot query for the list of Group policy objects. Check the even log for possible messages previously logged by the policy engine that the decibes the reason for this.

Now when I click on the link for the fix it states about checkin to see if u can contact your domain controller with \\mydomain.com\sysvol\mydomain.com where mydomain.com is the fully qualified dns name of ur domain.

Now when I try this I get the same error as trying to map a drive from a workstation which is the error: Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.

So it looks like i cannot contact my domain controller. Not sure if this is causing my main problem. Also I did some research on domain controllers not being contacted and they talk about using the tool netdiag. Below are the results of the netdaig. Hope you can help, thanks.

C:\Program Files\Support Tools>netdiag

......................................

Computer Name: SATELEXACT
DNS Host Name: satelexact.satel.local
System info : Windows 2000 Server (Build 3790)
Processor : x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9, GenuineIntel
List of installed hotfixes :
KB911564
KB917734_WMP9
KB925398_WMP64
KB925902
KB930178
KB931784
KB931836
KB932168
Q147222


Netcard queries test . . . . . . . : Passed



Per interface results:

Adapter : Private

Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

Host Name. . . . . . . . . : satelexact
IP Address . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway. . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 Primary WINS Server. . . . : 192.168.1.101
Dns Servers. . . . . . . . :

AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Passed

Default gateway test . . . : Passed

NetBT name test. . . . . . : Passed
[WARNING] At least one of the <00> 'WorkStation Service', <03> 'Messenge
r Service', <20> 'WINS' names is missing.
No remote names have been found.

WINS service test. . . . . : Passed


Global results:


Domain membership test . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT transports test. . . . . . . : Passed
List of NetBt transports currently configured:
NetBT_Tcpip_{D6BA745D-F3A9-4201-BF6A-992C29E32A18}
1 NetBt transport currently configured.


Autonet address test . . . . . . . : Passed


IP loopback ping test. . . . . . . : Passed


Default gateway test . . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT name test. . . . . . . . . . : Passed
[WARNING] You don't have a single interface with the <00> 'WorkStation Servi
ce', <03> 'Messenger Service', <20> 'WINS' names defined.


Winsock test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


DNS test . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed
PASS - All the DNS entries for DC are registered on DNS server '127.0.0.1'.


Redir and Browser test . . . . . . : Passed
List of NetBt transports currently bound to the Redir
NetBT_Tcpip_{D6BA745D-F3A9-4201-BF6A-992C29E32A18}
The redir is bound to 1 NetBt transport.

List of NetBt transports currently bound to the browser
NetBT_Tcpip_{D6BA745D-F3A9-4201-BF6A-992C29E32A18}
The browser is bound to 1 NetBt transport.


DC discovery test. . . . . . . . . : Passed


DC list test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Trust relationship test. . . . . . : Skipped


Kerberos test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


LDAP test. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Bindings test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


WAN configuration test . . . . . . : Skipped
No active remote access connections.


Modem diagnostics test . . . . . . : Passed

IP Security test . . . . . . . . . : Skipped

Note: run "netsh ipsec dynamic show /?" for more detailed information


The command completed successfully


----------



## johnwill

Nothing leaps out at me. I think I'd have to be sitting in front of this one. :smile:


----------



## Ashler1999

Are any of the computers a member of the domain? Also, why are you using WINS over DNS? At that point, your WINS is pointing directly back to itself.
Do you have a DNS server?


----------



## Rasstarr

There is only one computer on the domain. I do have a public linux dns server that I can use as the dns server.


----------



## Rasstarr

Ok people,

One of my issues is solved. The problem I had with the windows 2000 server with error path not found when mapping the drive has been resolved. I found out after taking out all malware that for some reason the default shares of my drives on the server were not there anymore. Don't know why that happened, but set them up as the default hidden shares again and viola, back in business with the windows 2000 server.

I am still however having that problem with the windows 2003 server. The workstation that is connected to the domain of the 2003 server also acts strangely. When i start up that workstation and try to access the internet i am able to get one the 1st page i try to access but after I am not able to access the internet. I can ping the server without a problem. When I try to access it or map a drive i get the error: Logon Failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer

I took out the wins as metioned above. As dns server I have my public dns server. Gateway is my cisco pix firewall.
If anyone need more info let me know.
Plz help i am really baffled with this one:4-dontkno
Thanks


----------



## johnwill

I presume you tried the fix in post #4?


----------



## Rasstarr

I did try that yes after reading it. It did not make a difference.


----------



## johnwill

Did you try it on the client machine as well?


----------



## Rasstarr

I tried that on the workstation as well without luck. I thought it may be the workstation so what I did was connect my laptop. I have a dual boot on my laptop: XP pro and Vista Ultimate.
I decided to boot up in Vista ultimate and see if I could join the domain and find out if this was a workstation problem instead of a server problem. After setting up a static IP on my laptop I tried joining the domain with no success. I get the same error:

The following error occurred attempting to join the domain "domainname":

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.

Could it be that the malware somehow corrupted my server?


----------



## johnwill

This is normally an error from the server side, that's why we patched it first.


----------



## Rasstarr

Still no luck with connecting to my windows 2003 server. I have tried all the solutions from resource kit right back to retrictanonomous = 0 on both my xp pro machine and my 2003 server. Still no change. I still get the Logon failure error. plz help me anyone. right now my coworker is using pc anywhere on her xp pro machine to connect to the 2003 server instead of the regular way via her xp pro machine. This works but it is not ideal. I really need it workin how it was. Any suggestions or help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

